# What vinyl for polyester jersey?



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

They don't have the color I need in thermo-film... Black jersey, poly, nontreated, need electric green or neon green color vinyl... The vinyl must last 10-15 weeks of semi-contact flag football... A lot of being grabbed pulled on... Also, will that vinyl last on dazzle too... I don't have time to test various vinyls, that's why I'm asking... Thanks guys


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

Checked out cadcut site... Reviews on premium plus pressed to poly? & dazzle? 330 to hot to press poly? Never pressed to poly, need advice..


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

I used magic touch on a polyester jersey. It worked fine. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-ShirtForums


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks BBDee, can anyone else vouch for magic touch vinyl, never used it, not doubting you, this is a big job tho an gotta be sure on this


----------



## thebigdaddyray (Mar 16, 2008)

I have used Siser easy weed on poly baseball jerseys havent had any call backs. The main concern with the poly is the press marks left behind on the shirt. Ive experienced this on ploy T's on the jersey I couldnt notice the marks i guess due to the texture.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Resolve Plus from Signwarehouse 
We have used it for a lit of sports teams without having any issues.


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm thinkin resolve might be my direction since its lower heat


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

What's the application temp for Resolve?

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

270 15seconds is what I believe it was


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

RC1981 said:


> 270 15seconds is what I believe it was


Wow, I might check that out. I wonder how it holds up for jerseys.

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BBDee (Aug 19, 2008)

I use magic touch on jerseys a lot. Temp 260 to 300 for 10 to 15 sec. I also have had good results on leather. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

RC1981 said:


> They don't have the color I need in thermo-film... Black jersey, poly, nontreated, need electric green or neon green color vinyl... The vinyl must last 10-15 weeks of semi-contact flag football... A lot of being grabbed pulled on... Also, will that vinyl last on dazzle too... I don't have time to test various vinyls, that's why I'm asking... Thanks guys


Hey Ronnie, hope you had luck with the vinyl. Where do you get your touch football jerseys at? I have a customer with a small order (15 shirts) and I'm not having much luck in the under 20 dollar range...any suggestions?


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

Had great success with them... Ended up using stahls thermo film base an pressing stahls premium plus over top, held up great, they actually ordered more for the fall season.. I ordered blank jerseys from epicsports... Will post a pic asap...


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

RC1981 said:


> Had great success with them... Ended up using stahls thermo film base an pressing stahls premium plus over top, held up great, they actually ordered more for the fall season.. I ordered blank jerseys from epicsports... Will post a pic asap...































. Don't mind the dirt, game worn, I'm superstitious an don't wash jerseys lol.. but the rest of the team washed their jerseys an had 0 problems... Again was a very physical league, lots of pulling and tugging on the jerseys...


RC1981 said:


> Had great success with them... Ended up using stahls thermo film base an pressing stahls premium plus over top, held up great, they actually ordered more for the fall season.. I ordered blank jerseys from epicsports... Will post a pic asap...


----------



## jschoen (Nov 22, 2008)

What temp do you use on the stahls thermo film on poly?


----------



## RC1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

jschoen said:


> What temp do you use on the stahls thermo film on poly?


330 for 4 seconds... Stahls said to press for 6-8 seconds, but with a layer of premium plus on top I jus pressed long enuff to tack


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

magic touch is best for polyester jersey.


----------

